# Pro Trek PRW-6600



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Saw this over on the Digital & ABC Watches forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/prw-6600-a-4643101.html

These look pretty nice. They add Multiband 6 to the similar-looking PRG-600 and PRG-650.

https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/protrek/prw-6600y-1er/


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Ooh nice find, Gary. I'm digging the olive canvas strap one. I'm a sucker for orange accents.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Function wise is there any difference to PRW6000/6100?


GaryK30 said:


> Saw this over on the Digital & ABC Watches forum.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/prw-6600-a-4643101.html
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Eric.S said:


> Function wise is there any difference to PRW6000/6100?


I didn't notice any functional differences when I quickly looked at the specs. It may be more of a styling change than anything else.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> Ooh nice find, Gary. I'm digging the olive canvas strap one. I'm a sucker for orange accents.


Nooooooo! Not another watch. Your spousal unit is going to kill you.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Hope they release more variations.Sapphire version would be the one I get.



GaryK30 said:


> I didn't notice any functional differences when I quickly looked at the specs. It may be more of a styling change than anything else.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Eric.S said:


> Hope they release more variations.Sapphire version would be the one I get.


Yes, sapphire would be nice. I have this on my PRW-S6000Y-1.


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

*prw-6600* *Dimensions (H x W x D) *51,6mm x 51,5mm x 13,6mm *Weight approx. 80 g*
*prw-6000* *Dimensions (H x W x D) *57,9mm x 52,1mm x 12,8mm *Weight approx. 73 g*
*prw-6100* *Dimensions (H x W x D) *58,0mm x 51,6mm x 12,8mm *Weight **approx. 74 g*
*and world time on the bizel as the 6100 *
*and different at the crown and some things not importance *


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

sky_sun said:


> *prw-6600* *Dimensions (H x W x D) *51,6mm x 51,5mm x 13,6mm *Weight approx. 80 g*
> *prw-6000* *Dimensions (H x W x D) *57,9mm x 52,1mm x 12,8mm *Weight approx. 73 g*
> *prw-6100* *Dimensions (H x W x D) *58,0mm x 51,6mm x 12,8mm *Weight **approx. 74 g*
> *and world time on the bizel as the 6100 *
> *and different at the crown and some things not importance *


Thanks. Seems slightly smaller than 6000/6100 which is nice. Slightly thicker which I hope means crystal is more recessed. Anyway 13.6mm is nothing.


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

HERE SOME DIFFERENT


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

AND IS same time *Weightier** from 6100/6000 *


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Man, this watch ticks a lot of boxes for me. Great find! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Very nice watch. Thanks for sharing.

I'm glad to see another release and continued support of Multiband 6.


----------



## Calvinjenkins (Jun 17, 2016)

nice find... it looks really nice.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh great... so they fixed the chopped off "6" in the PRG-650, but only to chopped off the "10". :-d









So the PRW-6600 is basically the atomic version of the PRG-600, I guess. Does it have horizontally compensated compass?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

damn, why didnt they keep the blacklight from the prg-650...


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

I see it listed for €370 which is a fair price. The lack of sapphire, 20bar WR helped to keep the cost down. This is a winner for Casio. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Oh great... so they fixed the chopped off "6" in the PRG-650, but only to chopped off the "10". :-d
> 
> View attachment 12914493
> 
> ...


I actually prefer PRG-600 hour marks. Doesn't need to list out all numbers.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

The hands are really beautiful too. Just like on the PRW7000.

The more I look at it, the more I'm getting exited to see other, newer color ways. Perhaps also a stealthy one with high contrast, alike PRW6014 would be nice. Then exclusive 3,6,9,12 and saphire would make it just perfect for me.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Was considering another Pro Trek lately and was really interested in the PRG-650 until I saw this. The addition of MB6 on this instantly takes the PRG-650 out of consideration.


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

yes you ight i dont know if the designers how they thinking ?? this big mi stack in world watch s


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

WES51 said:


> The hands are really beautiful too. Just like on the PRW7000.
> 
> The more I look at it, the more I'm getting exited to see other, newer color ways. Perhaps also a stealthy one with high contrast, alike PRW6014 would be nice. Then exclusive 3,6,9,12 and saphire would make it just perfect for me.


I like the colors of the resin version. The green accents steal a bit of outdoors style to the otherwise subdued look. The hands also look great. However, I actually like that all numerals are shown, that was one of my problems with the 600. Casio does good to cater to the tastes of each of us 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

GaryK30:
I only own 2 ProTreks at present.
Both PRG270's. Luv em both.
Maybe a PRW6600 in my future?
DAMIFINO.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lack of sapphire kills it for me, but they are very nice-looking. 

Add sapphire and a combi bracelet and I'd be all over it like a duck on a June bug.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

James142 said:


> Lack of sapphire kills it for me, but they are very nice-looking.
> 
> Add sapphire and a combi bracelet and I'd be all over it like a duck on a June bug.


Hopefully Casio will release a similar styled 7600 in the with sapphire, 20WR, sunrise/sunset, etc. It looks better than the current 7000s IMHO.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Miklos86 said:


> Hopefully Casio will release a similar styled 7600 in the with sapphire, 20WR, sunrise/sunset, etc. *It looks better than the current 7000s* IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I wouldn't go that far, Miklos. ;-) The 7000s have much cleaner dials. But different tastes are what make this forum so fun. :-!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> I wouldn't go that far, Miklos. ;-) The 7000s have much cleaner dials. But different tastes are what make this forum so fun. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12916301


You are right, de gustibus non est disputandum Hopefully I'll have a wrist shot as well in a few month's time and we can compare.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> I wouldn't go that far, Miklos. ;-) The 7000s have much cleaner dials. But different tastes are what make this forum so fun. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12916301


This is hands down my most favorite version of the 7000. Love the red accents in the design. I really should get around to selling off some of my watches for this and the PRW-6600.


----------



## Snape315 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well darn...

My first recent acquisition was a PRG-650Y and it is okay. I use it when I know my watch will get dinged or worse & the lack of Multiband 6 keeps it out of my daily rotation.

Then I picked up a PRW-7000-8 & added a Combo Bracelet to it. It's now my daily wear watch and is on my wrist 99% of the time. This PRW-6600 seems to be a merger of both. But I'm not seeing what it has over the PRW-7000-8 beyond the slightly better looks IMHO.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Snape315 said:


> Well darn...
> 
> My first recent acquisition was a PRG-650Y and it is okay. I use it when I know my watch will get dinged or worse & the lack of Multiband 6 keeps it out of my daily rotation.
> 
> Then I picked up a PRW-7000-8 & added a Combo Bracelet to it. It's now my daily wear watch and is on my wrist 99% of the time. This PRW-6600 seems to be a merger of both. But I'm not seeing what it has over the PRW-7000-8 beyond the slightly better looks IMHO.


I don't think it's better than 7000 at all. Imho 7000 has cleaner dial face, more functions and a better module (for instance 7000 world time shows in LCD window not main dial AFAIK, so no need to wait for main dial to spin which is my major complaint coz I use 2nd time zone a lot), sapphire and better backlight. Wins hands down. You have nothing to regret.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Eric.S said:


> I don't think it's better than 7000 at all. Imho 7000 has cleaner dial face, more functions and a better module (for instance 7000 world time shows in LCD window not main dial AFAIK, so no need to wait for main dial to spin which is my major complaint coz I use 2nd time zone a lot), sapphire and better backlight. Wins hands down. You have nothing to regret.


I agree. This isn't supposed to surpass the PRW 7000, as it's approx. half the price.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NoobxLinux (Jan 2, 2018)

*Casio ProTrek 6600 Outdoor Watch ..*

Found an article said new family from prg-600 series....Read This b-)








*
Casio ProTrek 6600 Outdoor Watch*

There's no denying that Casio can make a mean timepiece. And their line of smart adventure watches, the ProTrek series, is some of the best that they have to
offer. Now, they've introduced a new pair of offerings in that line geared toward hiking and mountaineering - the ProTrek 6600.

Available in two versions, one with green markings and a polyurethane strap and the other with orange markings and an olive green nylon strap, these timepieces are as rugged as they come - boasting cases made of impact-resistant polymer with a steel back (and a 10 ATM water-resistance rating).

They're also equipped with the brand's signature Triple Sensor technology, allowing them to measure direction, barometric pressure/altitude, and temperature for super accurate adventure activity tracking. Better still, there's a built-in digital compass, a world timer (with automatic radio signal reception), and the whole thing is solar powered.

These rugged mountaineering watches will be available across Europe in March for *$457* each.

sources : Casio ProTrek 6600 Outdoor Watch | HiConsumption


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Casio ProTrek 6600 Outdoor Watch ..*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/pro-trek-prw-6600-a-4643185.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/prw-6600-a-4643101.html


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

NoobxLinux said:


> Found an article said new family from prg-600 series....Read This b-)
> 
> View attachment 12923387
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess it makes sense for these to compete with 6100 series price wise. Is $457 MSRP or street price?


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll take my 6100 over all of them. On a display this size sapphire is a must. This watch has survived almost two years of both on and off duty use (and abuse) from me as my only watch at the moment (gasp!)

Originally I planned on buying a G for on duty and a Hamilton for off but currently my mindset is why bother? This watch does everything I need it to do and looks great in the process.

I plan on riding this one til the wheels fall off...at this rate I'm going to have this watch for quite some time and that's fine by me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Like it too Gary. Cool find


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

filthyj24 said:


> I'll take my 6100 over all of them. On a display this size sapphire is a must. This watch has survived almost two years of both on and off duty use (and abuse) from me as my only watch at the moment (gasp!)
> 
> This watch has been worn through academy, on the streets and has survived an 18 month old who's hell on wheels. Aside from some light scuffing in some places it looks brand new.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the difference seems to be only aesthetic, feature-wise they are identical. One prefers this, the other that. Its commendable that Casio takes the time to expand earlier product lines. As far as I know, the 6100 series also has mineral glass instead of sapphire :

http://protrek.com/asia-mea/en/watches/PRW-6100series/

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Miklos86 said:


> Yeah, the difference seems to be only aesthetic, feature-wise they are identical. One prefers this, the other that. Its commendable that Casio takes the time to expand earlier product lines. As far as I know, the 6100 series also has mineral glass instead of sapphire :
> 
> http://protrek.com/asia-mea/en/watches/PRW-6100series/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You are correct. The regular models use mineral, however my PRW S6100Y-1JF, YT-1 and the FC-1 all share sapphire glass.
Well worth the $50 or so price premium in my opinion.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

filthyj24 said:


> You are correct. The regular models use mineral, however my PRW S6100Y-1JF, YT-1 and the FC-1 all share sapphire glass.
> Well worth the $50 or so price premium in my opinion.


Seems much more than $50 premium to me and I'm looking at Amazon and eBay. But yes for 6100 with almost flush crystal, sapphire is a must.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Eric.S said:


> Seems much more than $50 premium to me and I'm looking at Amazon and eBay. But yes for 6100 with almost flush crystal, sapphire is a must.


I'm kind of surprised the price for for mine has not changed. I offered $500 to a Japanese seller and they accepted. At the time the mineral ones were hovering around the $450 mark which they're still close to. I did spot the all black model (non sapphire) on eBay for $329 new which is a steal in my opinion.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

filthyj24 said:


> You are correct. The regular models use mineral, however my PRW S6100Y-1JF, YT-1 and the FC-1 all share sapphire glass.
> Well worth the $50 or so price premium in my opinion.


Thank you for the heads up. Hopefully similar sapphire editions will come out soon of the 6600.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

I came across a third color variant on the Japanese Protrek site:

https://products.protrek.jp/_detail/PRW-6600YBE-5/









Looks great IMHO, although I prefer resin over NATO. Apparently it comes with both straps, hence the slightly higher price. Maybe its a domestic-only version.

EDIT: all three are available in Hungary, so its not domestic-only.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I love those hands so much, I wonder if they could be installed on my PRW6000. Perhaps a project for our local watchmaker for the future.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I really need to delete my account...This thread got me looking at Protreks again. I ended up eating my words and bought another one, this time the 6100Y-1BJF. I got it for a price I couldn't turn down from a fellow member here. Despite not having sapphire glass I plan on wearing it on duty and my sapphire model off. 

Buuuut....The Dr. Frankenstein in me is also rolling around the idea of putting the negative module and black buckle on my S6100 and the positive/silver buckle on the BJF. Depending on how that turns out I may end up flipping the by product and having a one of a kind protrek.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Double trouble.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

filthyj24 said:


> Double trouble.


I really dig the black grey one with neg display. Is it sapphire by any chance?


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Eric.S said:


> I really dig the black grey one with neg display. Is it sapphire by any chance?


Nope, unfortunately it's not. Some sites have it listed as such but on Casio's official site it says mineral. As cool as the negative display is I don't need two of essentially the exact same watch and I have grown pretty attached to my S6100.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

oh damn, i thought this was a PRG...
now that i realised its a PRW...looks like i'll pass on it...as they've gotten too expensive.


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

Fantastic work again by Casio. I've become an atomic crackhead so I'm happy to see this released. Positive display version would be great to see in the future. 

I would love to buy one of these, but I'm hoping Casio will release a new digital. Something without those covers/wings....They don't work well with wrist personally. When the 600 was released I was pleased to see it didn't utilize the covers, and fit was superb...


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

bmmh05 said:


> Fantastic work again by Casio. I've become an atomic crackhead so I'm happy to see this released. Positive display version would be great to see in the future.
> 
> I would love to buy one of these, but I'm hoping Casio will release a new digital. Something without those covers/wings....They don't work well with wrist personally. When the 600 was released I was pleased to see it didn't utilize the covers, and fit was superb...


Ehh forget it...I bought one, it just kept growing on me. On the Japanese Casio site, that backlight just...looks...awesome...Translated the page and it utilizes some very cool technology/"stuff"....If I can remember I will post some photos when it arrives in a week....standby.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

bmmh05 said:


> Ehh forget it...I bought one, it just kept growing on me. On the Japanese Casio site, that backlight just...looks...awesome...Translated the page and it utilizes some very cool technology/"stuff"....If I can remember I will post some photos when it arrives in a week....standby.


Please do. I also plan on buying one in a few weeks unless Casio releases something irresistible at Baselworld. I'm looking forward to hearing your impressions. Last but not least congrats!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

Probably most of us are on the same page with this:....We love our watches, but there's always something Casio does that makes us hesitate or complain...Obviously no company can appeal to everyone's tastes.....I never thought I would say these words, but at least for me, I finally found the right Protrek. It also never ceases to amaze me that I can get a package from Japan, in 3-4 day's, but a package in the same state or two states over takes a week....Anyway here are photos....I had the watch out of the box for about 2 minutes, and that's all it took to get a shot of it glowing in the dark....I love the LED illumination they use....A better photo of the illumination can be seen on the Casio Japan Protrek PRW-6600 page. I'm not in to the whole nato strap craze that many of you are. I love these new bands Casio makes...I believe the first one was on the 3510. They feel great. I can't do Nato straps...When I was in the Marine Corps those things got disgusting and didn't do any better of a job supporting the lugs and holding up. Couple guys got rashes from theirs, and they generally love to hold in the funk...and we didn't need anymore funk..

I believe the 3510 was the first watch Casio used this new strap material on, and I absolutely love it. Feels great. The best part about the 600/6600 watches is the fact that they DON'T use those covers underneath. My wrists (7 inches) bones don't work well with those covers; I would always do some surgery to remove the underside of the covers. The 600/6600 lays nicely on the wrist. Reminds me of how the Rangeman fit on the wrist.

As much as I love the dark bezels used on the 3510's, 3100s, 6100s, 600s, 7000s, etc. They still lose the finish and expose raw steel under..so I've been going this direction, and it's grown on me.


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice!

Congrats.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Great watch and presentation! I'm really glad you like it. Wear it well! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your impressions bmmh05! I'm excited about this watch as well. If it wears similarly to a Rangeman then it's going to be very comfortable. I'm just waiting for prices to come down a bit before ordering from Rakuten.


----------



## Snape315 (Aug 15, 2007)

That's a beauty for sure!

Thanks for the excellent pictures.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

That's some nice lume and illumination! Thanks for sharing, bmmh05. :-!


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

You're welcome to those above thanks. It's nice to have found a keeper. I've had so many and sold them off (I'm not a collector - I can only mentally own 1-2 watches at a time). I think a couple of you have purchased from me on the Bay. I'm hopeful they will come out with a new digital atomic Protrek, that doesn't have the covers underneath, utilizes the gray IP bezel, positive display, and these newer silicone mix straps. 

I wanted to note that the "6" is raised higher due to the LED under it. Can't tell from photos. After the watch has been in the dark for a while and I'm relying on the LED to do its thing, the 6 doesn't quite illuminate, but it doesn't bother me one bit. The little "peeping ten" doesn't bother me either. 

I'm glad they shrunk the crown area down from the 6000/6100/S6100 size...or at least from the 6000...In general the 6600 crown area looks good. I would like to see them go back to the 3 buttons to keep the general shape circular, but this is actually completely fine. 

I owned the S6100, and didn't care for the way it looks in person, and more so the way it fits on the wrist (those darn covers.....). It costs a lot of money too. Since I use my watches (that I keep) in the field, I can't justify spending more than $350 on something that will get beat daily. 

Which I guess I should mention I spent around $300 on my 6600 from Japan...I put in an offer on the Bay and an argument, and they accepted.....first time for everything..


PS: If there's a digital released at Baseworld that blows my mind....that's about the only reason I would sell this.....It's a disease!


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Are my eyes deceiving me or are those really quick-release spring bars on a Pro-Trek?

I agree that the disappearance of the stabilizing wings (you call them covers) is a good thing. Hair-pulling monsters, I say...


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Lee_K said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or are those really quick-release spring bars on a Pro-Trek?
> 
> ...


I think so ...


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Lee_K said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or are those really quick-release spring bars on a Pro-Trek?
> 
> I agree that the disappearance of the stabilizing wings (you call them covers) is a good thing. Hair-pulling monsters, I say...


Indeed. The YBE-5 version even comes with two different straps (resin and NATO), its easy to replace them.


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

I see a PRW-60 from Baseworld. I appreciate my 6600 even more..

The one that made me laugh personally, was that steel shiny 5000....wow that is hideous...but there's a huge market for shiny things.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

bmmh05 said:


> PS: If there's a digital released at Baseworld that blows my mind.


I was kinda hoping for that too but sadly nothing. I'm pretty happy with 3100, only wish the world time function isn't that far behind in the modes. Rangeman module is better.


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

Eric.S said:


> I was kinda hoping for that too but sadly nothing. I'm pretty happy with 3100, only wish the world time function isn't that far behind in the modes. Rangeman module is better.[/QUOTE
> 
> 3100 is great. I sold a version to a member here. It was the FC model with a carbon fiber black band. I believe if they made a version with the durasoft band used on the 6600/3510's etc. and same lug system, on the 3100's, I would buy one to keep for sure. I had to cut away the under part for a better fit (pacparts refers to them as covers). A little surgery and a much better fit.
> 
> Rangeman module is great. My issue with that watch when I used it as a field watch, the sensor button was constantly tripped. To compensate that issue I had to loosen the watch to an uncomfortable level. Of course the quick access to stop watch was genius.


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

Call me insane, call me crazy, but it's up for sale on eBay. I didn't read any posting rules here (recently), but I assume I can't "sell" here. USMC2311A1B is my bay id....I would rather not sell it on there, perhaps if someone is interested a private message to me would be allowed. Also view my feedback as a seller, I don't mess around...Every item I sell on the bay I take photos and videos with the date of the photos and videos shown on at least 2 different things...

Honestly I'm looking to fund a new bass, and this will help out a bit..


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Why? What do you think is not as good on PRW-60? I'm curious.



bmmh05 said:


> I see a PRW-60 from Baseworld. I appreciate my 6600 even more..


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

That's a good question....As I'm looking at it right now...I have no idea. Tomorrow I'll have changed my mind again. It looks pretty good. It's funny, to this day the only protrek I have never changed my mind on is the PAG240 in all it's plastic goodness. Wish it was atomic, but it's a watch that I never think about when it's on my wrist and for me, that's key. Not afraid to beat it to heck because it's plastic, and it surprisingly has held up better than most watches.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

bmmh05 said:


> Call me insane, call me crazy, but it's up for sale on eBay. I didn't read any posting rules here (recently), but I assume I can't "sell" here. USMC2311A1B is my bay id....I would rather not sell it on there, perhaps if someone is interested a private message to me would be allowed. Also view my feedback as a seller, I don't mess around...Every item I sell on the bay I take photos and videos with the date of the photos and videos shown on at least 2 different things...
> 
> Honestly I'm looking to fund a new bass, and this will help out a bit..


I'm sorry that you're letting it go. Could you elaborate what changed your mind? I mean besides a new bass, I understand the struggle of juggling finances between two hobbies


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

Miklos86 said:


> I'm sorry that you're letting it go. Could you elaborate what changed your mind? I mean besides a new bass, I understand the struggle of juggling finances between two hobbies


I understand your curiosity. This watch was impulse, more or less, so I could check it out...was overwhelmed at how much I loved it when it arrived, but I've been eyeing 2 basses for the last 6-8 years and finally found one that I can afford. Much rather have the bass then the watch at this point! Whoever gets the 6600 won't be disappointed, that's for sure. If I could find somewhere other than the bay to sell it on, I would sell for $315 via pp. Stinks losing nearly 13% + shipping on e bay.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

bmmh05 said:


> I understand your curiosity. This watch was impulse, more or less, so I could check it out...was overwhelmed at how much I loved it when it arrived, but I've been eyeing 2 basses for the last 6-8 years and finally found one that I can afford. Much rather have the bass then the watch at this point! Whoever gets the 6600 won't be disappointed, that's for sure. If I could find somewhere other than the bay to sell it on, I would sell for $315 via pp. Stinks losing nearly 13% + shipping on e bay.


You can try the seller's corner here at Watchuseek. This way there's a better chance of the watch landing at an actual watch lover.

I also considered your listing, but finally decided to go for a brand new YBE model from a local source with a serious discount. Import fees, VAT and shipping really discourages buying from overseas.

I hope you'll have a lot of fun with the bass and maybe later get another ProTrek for good measure.


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

Miklos86 said:


> You can try the seller's corner here at Watchuseek. This way there's a better chance of the watch landing at an actual watch lover.
> 
> I also considered your listing, but finally decided to go for a brand new YBE model from a local source with a serious discount. Import fees, VAT and shipping really discourages buying from overseas.
> 
> I hope you'll have a lot of fun with the bass and maybe later get another ProTrek for good measure.


I'll try that in the future. It just sold on e bay. I saw a youtube video of the YBE version. It appeared to be too shiny for my tastes. The bezel on my version was closer to gunmetal and the subtle green accents were a homerun...usually Casio does something annoying with colors....Just for a quick example the 3500 with the orange strap...the inner bezel was more like salmon/pink colored in some lights.....or the 3510 standard model with the strange purple/blue coloring..... Anyway, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

bmmh05 said:


> I'll try that in the future. It just sold on e bay. I saw a youtube video of the YBE version. It appeared to be too shiny for my tastes. The bezel on my version was closer to gunmetal and the subtle green accents were a homerun...usually Casio does something annoying with colors....Just for a quick example the 3500 with the orange strap...the inner bezel was more like salmon/pink colored in some lights.....or the 3510 standard model with the strange purple/blue coloring..... Anyway, I'm sure you'll love it.


Good point. On the stock photos - like the one below - the colour of the bezel seems to be identical, but maybe it's only the lighting. We'll see.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

So, there's the PRG-650, PRW-6600, and now a PRW-60... all based on the general look of the PRG-600. Looks like Casio's just rehashing the same ana-digi V3 triple sensor tech in different styles. 
I'm more interested to see a junior version of the PRW-7000, with some of the improved sensor functions, like horizontally compensated compass.

In my humble opinion, I think the PRW-6100 actually has a more up-scale look compare to the more stripped down field watch looks of the models I mentioned above. Yes, the 6100 is not as flexible for strap options as the others, but still.








(Note: pics of the watches are not exactly in correct scale, not for size comparison purpose.)


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

Miklos86 said:


> Good point. On the stock photos - like the one below - the colour of the bezel seems to be identical, but maybe it's only the lighting. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be! Watch looks good with any strap.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> So, there's the PRG-650, PRW-6600, and now a PRW-60... all based on the general look of the PRG-600. Looks like Casio's just rehashing the same ana-digi V3 triple sensor tech in different styles.
> I'm more interested to see a junior version of the PRW-7000, with some of the improved sensor functions, like horizontally compensated compass.
> 
> In my humble opinion, I think the PRW-6100 actually has a more up-scale look compare to the more stripped down field watch looks of the models I mentioned above. Yes, the 6100 is not as flexible for strap options as the others, but still.
> ...


I don't have a problem with Casio releasing more or less the same watch in different stlyes, it gives us a freedom of choice.

Agree that the PRW6100 and PRW60 have somewhat more "upscale" look due to the indices. However, in my humble opinion the field watch style suits Protreks much better.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Mine finally arrived from Japan. When I saw the watch at the shop, it spoke to me like nothing since the green Astron. I immediatly knew it was the right call. Got swamped at work and at home, so the watch waited two days in the topbox of my bike, but today's the day. Some goodies in the stylish green ProTrek package, including a tool and specific instructions for changing straps and a cardboard appetizer.















It's easy to change the straps via quick-release bars. The lugs have a bit of a play what initially worried me. It turned out that on the wrist they sit firm yet make the watch more flexible. I really dig the design. Note that the rubber strap has little ventillation holes even on the upper part. It's a true summer watch.





















I retreated to a dark corner to check night-time visibility, its great. The lume is green, while the dual LED illumination is blue. The "6" doesnt receive any light because one of the LEDs is directly underneath it. Oh well. There's a hidden dedicated light button at 6. The resin strap has fluorescent back what is a nice touch, although I doubt its usefulness. I'm sticking with the NATO for the time being.















Size-wise it's a bit smaller than the Rangeman (51x51mm vs 53x55mm), but doesn't immediately appear so because of the steel bezel. Gunmetal color, not too shiny, immensely cool. The Protrek is much slimmer (13.6mm vs 18.2mm) and somewhat lighter (67/80g depending on the strap vs 93g). The accents are beige on this one. The second hand is tricolor black-beige-white. With the black strap one could also wear it in the office. The negative display is OK, the crown is proper screw-down.















I absolutely love it. Missed a field watch from my collection ever since I sold the Hamilton. This is the "fieldest" of them all with proper ABC functions, solar/MB6, ProTrek durability and WR100. All the numbers are present unlike some other models (PRG-600/650).
The PRW7000 would have WR200 and sapphire crystal, true, but I prefer this one size-wise and look-wise. Not to mention half the price... Sleek, light and comfortable, I see myself keeping it for a long time.


----------



## javylsu (Sep 24, 2011)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> So, there's the PRG-650, PRW-6600, and now a PRW-60... all based on the general look of the PRG-600. Looks like Casio's just rehashing the same ana-digi V3 triple sensor tech in different styles.
> I'm more interested to see a junior version of the PRW-7000, with some of the improved sensor functions, like horizontally compensated compass.
> 
> In my humble opinion, I think the PRW-6100 actually has a more up-scale look compare to the more stripped down field watch looks of the models I mentioned above. Yes, the 6100 is not as flexible for strap options as the others, but still.
> ...


You could also add the GWG-1000 to this list of models that seem to be using the same style module/sensors:


----------



## maxpowerful (Mar 26, 2018)

An important distinction between the models is that not all of them have multiband receiver. I know the 6100 and 6600 have it but I dont think any of the three digit models have multiband.



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> So, there's the PRG-650, PRW-6600, and now a PRW-60... all based on the general look of the PRG-600. Looks like Casio's just rehashing the same ana-digi V3 triple sensor tech in different styles.
> I'm more interested to see a junior version of the PRW-7000, with some of the improved sensor functions, like horizontally compensated compass.
> 
> In my humble opinion, I think the PRW-6100 actually has a more up-scale look compare to the more stripped down field watch looks of the models I mentioned above. Yes, the 6100 is not as flexible for strap options as the others, but still.
> ...


----------



## RaoulLeLapin (May 5, 2018)

I am no connaisseur, my last Casio was from 1992 and I only have a couple of Fossil chronographs. I was looking for a watch which would have 3 criteria: 
- always synchronized to atomic clocks
- waterproof, durable and tough 
- and preferably autonomous.
There were a few cheaper Lineage and Edifice Casio, but I wanted something more waterproofy. This one caught my eye, but there were so few real pictures of it on the web. The feedback and photos in this forum helped me chose, so I decided I would contribute with a few pictures in different light angles if it can help another indecisive person.


























I wasn't in for the triple sensor stuff, so I can't really comment on that. But I was a bit disappointed that the temperature sensor would pick up body heat, making it kind of pointless (10° off).
The radio synchronisation happens at night, so the watch is usually no more than a couple of seconds away from sync, which is awesome.
The strap is comfy, and the watch is lighter than it looks. I'm probably gonna ok with wearing it constantly, which was the point. It's a bit large, but still manageable.
The interface is a bit weird, but maybe I've been spoiled by modern UI smartphone. I'm getting used to it, though.

If it's as tough as they say, I'll probably be happy to keep it for a long time.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I've never seen that model before. I love it. It looks like a more traditional field watch with its understated design (as compared to many G-Shocks). Congrats on the awesome find.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Very nice!! I've had one on order for quite a while now - not sure why it's taking so long to ship. 

The temp sensor on my Suunto Core is the same. you almost have to take it off to get accurate reading.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

RaoulLeLapin said:


> I am no connaisseur, my last Casio was from 1992 and I only have a couple of Fossil chronographs. I was looking for a watch which would have 3 criteria:
> - always synchronized to atomic clocks
> - waterproof, durable and tough
> - and preferably autonomous.
> ...


The soon to release PRW-60 is similar in functions but noticeably smaller.


----------



## RaoulLeLapin (May 5, 2018)

Eric.S said:


> The soon to release PRW-60 is similar in functions but noticeably smaller.


I had seen it, and was interested but it preferred the design of the 6600.

If there's anyone on the fence, let me know if you'd like to know something.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

RaoulLeLapin said:


> I had seen it, and was interested but it preferred the design of the 6600.
> 
> If there's anyone on the fence, let me know if you'd like to know something.


Same here. My 6600 was still shipping when the 60 was released, but it never occurred to me to cancel.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ottovonn said:


> I've never seen that model before. I love it. It looks like a more traditional field watch with its understated design (as compared to many G-Shocks). Congrats on the awesome find.


It is a true field watch. Not just in style, but you can use it on the field as well with its durability and ABC functions. I have mine for ~4 weeks, but still in honeymoon phase. I don't think I would wear anything else if it fit better under armored gloves


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

RaoulLeLapin said:


> I am no connaisseur, my last Casio was from 1992 and I only have a couple of Fossil chronographs. I was looking for a watch which would have 3 criteria:
> - always synchronized to atomic clocks
> - waterproof, durable and tough
> - and preferably autonomous.
> ...


Congratulations on the purchase! It is indeed very well made and great looking piece. The thermometer des pick up body heat, but leaving the watch for 10-15 minutes usually allows it to read correct temperature. The altimeter also needs some though: it's designed to pick up elevation changes for a shorter timeframe (set it at a fixed altitude and hike from there) so don't be surprised if it shows different altitude at the same place each day. The interface does need some getting used to, but once you get the hang of the "Casio way" its intuitive.


----------



## RaoulLeLapin (May 5, 2018)

Your pictures and feedback helped me decide. Thanks for that. I'm getting used to the interface. Not super intuitive as I will still need to get the manual for seldom used settings, but it's plenty good enough for using daily functions.
It's still very comfortable.

I mainly wanted a reliable watch: tough, durable and accurate. 
I don't know how tough Pro Treks are, and I don't know how many cycles the battery can live through, but I'm already very satisfied with accuracy. It's constantly perfectly synchronized with the universal time (no noticeable drift) and the hands are always perfectly aligned to each others and to the markings making my OCD very happy.

And as a bonus I appreciate the looks.





















Miklos86 said:


> Congratulations on the purchase! It is indeed very well made and great looking piece. The thermometer des pick up body heat, but leaving the watch for 10-15 minutes usually allows it to read correct temperature. The altimeter also needs some though: it's designed to pick up elevation changes for a shorter timeframe (set it at a fixed altitude and hike from there) so don't be surprised if it shows different altitude at the same place each day. The interface does need some getting used to, but once you get the hang of the "Casio way" its intuitive.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Eric.S said:


> The soon to release PRW-60 is similar in functions but noticeably smaller.


After learning about it, thanks to your post, I just looked it up.

Seeing it, I got super exited, well UNTIL I discovered that the "PRO TREK" font was apparently not raised, but rather simply painted over the grooved surrface. Showing perforated edges as a result.

Why, why, why? It could have been the perfect ONE watch for me.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

You meant on the strap? I'm indifferent as long as it's not on the outside of the strap where it will be shown when wearing it. Don't like the raised font anyway.



WES51 said:


> After learning about it, thanks to your post, I just looked it up.
> 
> Seeing it, I got super exited, well UNTIL I discovered that the "PRO TREK" font was apparently not raised, but rather simply painted over the grooved surrface. Showing perforated edges as a result.
> 
> Why, why, why? It could have been the perfect ONE watch for me.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Eric.S said:


> You meant on the strap? I'm indifferent as long as it's not on the outside of the strap where it will be shown when wearing it. Don't like the raised font anyway.


No, no. Inside on the dial !!! Look close!


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

In that case, I couldn't care less....ha



WES51 said:


> No, no. Inside on the dial !!! Look close!


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Eric.S said:


> In that case, I couldn't care less....ha


Good for you. It is rare to see such low quality font even on Chinese knock offs.


----------



## RaoulLeLapin (May 5, 2018)

WES51 said:


> Good for you. It is rare to see such low quality font even on Chinese knock offs.


I can't see anything. What's low quality about the logo, exactly?


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Hey question for those of you who already own a PRW-6600 - how wide are the lugs? fits a 24mm strap?


----------



## RaoulLeLapin (May 5, 2018)

acadian said:


> Hey question for those of you who already own a PRW-6600 - how wide are the lugs? fits a 24mm strap?


Yes, 24mm. A couple of pics on Instagram shows someone's PRW-6600 with custom straps (search for #prw6600)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

RaoulLeLapin said:


> Yes, 24mm. A couple of pics on Instagram shows someone's PRW-6600 with custom straps (search for #prw6600)


NICE!!! I like that option a lot. Thanks!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

This would look awesome on an Erika's strap made from Paracord!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kevio said:


> This would look awesome on an Erika's strap made from Paracord!


She makes one out of paracord now? I thought most were made from elastic marine national parachutes


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

acadian said:


> She makes one out of paracord now? I thought most were made from elastic marine national parachutes


Oops sorry you're right. It's the Marine National Parachute Cord.


----------



## RaoulLeLapin (May 5, 2018)

Moar pics?


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

^ Nice picture!


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

nice find, i like canvass strap..


----------



## ltdan (Dec 8, 2017)

how durable is this one, comparing to the PRW3510 ? I plan to go on a vacantion at the beach with it, with snorkeling and everything.


----------



## ltdan (Dec 8, 2017)

I've been using this watch to go to the beach, swimming, snorkeling and it still hold.
Anyone know where I can a find the original pair of silicon straps for this watch? The price on ebay is just exagerated (from 50 to 130eur)


----------



## ltdan (Dec 8, 2017)

I've been using this watch to go to the beach, swimming, snorkeling and it still hold.
Anyone know where I can a find the original pair of silicon straps for this watch? The price on ebay is just exagerated (from 50 to 130eur)


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Pacparts has the silicone strap for the PRG600 and PRW6600 but it’s not cheap either. If I recall correctly, they charge $60 for the basic black silicone strap.


----------



## RaoulLeLapin (May 5, 2018)

Got these links from user Helios21, it's really not cheap on pacparts.

The tan nylon band is $70: PacParts: 91087235792

And the black resin band is over $100: PacParts: 91087230788

But the lugs are standard, so you can buy any 24mm band you like.


----------



## ltdan (Dec 8, 2017)

Got myself a black silicone and a RAF NATO from Clockwork Synergy
- black resin: meh, it's ok. They have some texture on the inner face so they won't stick to your skin due to water or sweat. 
- RAF NATO: it's frigging hard, like 2 pieces of wood. And the buckle is also really hard to adjust, stiff like an old man knee.

- - - Updated - - -

Got myself a black silicone and a RAF NATO from Clockwork Synergy
- black resin: meh, it's ok. They have some texture on the inner face so they won't stick to your skin due to water or sweat. 
- RAF NATO: it's frigging hard, like 2 pieces of wood. And the buckle is also really hard to adjust, stiff like an old man knee.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

From paracordu it is possible to do it itself.


----------



## Jim Hine (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting these pix! I wanted to see the bands up close before purchasing and now that I have the same model I'm really happy with it. I got a couple spare bands and will also try a screen protector to see if it detracts from reading the face. Have fun with it!


----------



## Jim Hine (Dec 23, 2015)

Picked up a couple 24mm Barton quick-release straps for the PRW-6600YBE-5 - the leather needs to break-in but spring bars are solid:


----------



## Jim Hine (Dec 23, 2015)

Picked up a couple 24mm Barton quick-release straps for the PRW-6600YBE-5 - the spring bars on the silicon strap aren't as tight as the stock strap, but the price was great and hasn't felt too hot yet:


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jim Hine said:


> Picked up a couple 24mm Barton quick-release straps for the PRW-6600YBE-5 - the leather needs to break-in but spring bars are solid:
> View attachment 13443077


Thanks for the info and pics. Quite tasteful additions. I'm currently happy with the two options presented by Casio for the YBE - the fluorescent band is a fun gimmick - but may pic up one of these for variation.


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hmmm.. seriously contemplating replacing my mudmaster with this. The mudmaster is nice but sometimes feel a bit unwieldy. Can anyone owning both (or similar Gshocks) provide some comparison shots to help me out? Thanks !


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

I believe this is the last new PRW-6600YBE-5 on Earth lol. Shipped from Netherlands










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Hine (Dec 23, 2015)

fast08 said:


> I believe this is the last new PRW-6600YBE-5 on Earth lol. Shipped from Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you got it! Looks like you're wearing the OEM canvas strap...do you like it? I've been wondering about the functionality of the luminated silicon strap. Seems gimmicky since most of the time area the white portion is against the skin and would not be exposed to light. But I've noticed it's still faint at 5-6am the next morning when my eyes are still night adjusted. I doubt it's meant to help find the watch in a tent or pack. One could reverse the long portion of the strap to charge it up, but that looks just goofy. Any ideas of what use-cases the glow band is for?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jim Hine said:


> Glad you got it! Looks like you're wearing the OEM canvas strap...do you like it? I've been wondering about the functionality of the luminated silicon strap. Seems gimmicky since most of the time area the white portion is against the skin and would not be exposed to light. But I've noticed it's still faint at 5-6am the next morning when my eyes are still night adjusted. I doubt it's meant to help find the watch in a tent or pack. One could reverse the long portion of the strap to charge it up, but that looks just goofy. Any ideas of what use-cases the glow band is for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you didn't ask me, but I own the same model so thought I'd share.

The canvas strap is great, feels light and breezy against the skin, perfect for summer. What I don't like about it is that it gets dirty and may damage easily. So it's more suitable for "civilized" outings instead of hikes.

I've found no use for the glow on the rubber, it's just fun to look at. It may be useful if you take the watch down for the night but I don't. Moreover, the lume is great (and covers relatively large area of the face with the Arabic numerals) so it'd help locating the watch as well.

Overall, I really dig the PRW-6600. Light, easy to use, beautiful and sturdy. The field watch design works really well for a Protrek IMHO. Even if something happened to it I'd buy the same.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

There are quite a lot of new models on Casio Japan for March. A new navy blue colorway for the beloved 6600 is one of them:

https://casio.jp/wat/watch_detail/PRW-6600Y-2/

Still no sapphire, the translator says "inorganic glass". Overall, I quite like it.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

bmmh05 said:


> Probably most of us are on the same page with this:....We love our watches, but there's always something Casio does that makes us hesitate or complain...Obviously no company can appeal to everyone's tastes.....I never thought I would say these words, but at least for me, I finally found the right Protrek. It also never ceases to amaze me that I can get a package from Japan, in 3-4 day's, but a package in the same state or two states over takes a week....Anyway here are photos....I had the watch out of the box for about 2 minutes, and that's all it took to get a shot of it glowing in the dark....I love the LED illumination they use....A better photo of the illumination can be seen on the Casio Japan Protrek PRW-6600 page. I'm not in to the whole nato strap craze that many of you are. I love these new bands Casio makes...I believe the first one was on the 3510. They feel great. I can't do Nato straps...When I was in the Marine Corps those things got disgusting and didn't do any better of a job supporting the lugs and holding up. Couple guys got rashes from theirs, and they generally love to hold in the funk...and we didn't need anymore funk..
> 
> I believe the 3510 was the first watch Casio used this new strap material on, and I absolutely love it. Feels great. The best part about the 600/6600 watches is the fact that they DON'T use those covers underneath. My wrists (7 inches) bones don't work well with those covers; I would always do some surgery to remove the underside of the covers. The 600/6600 lays nicely on the wrist. Reminds me of how the Rangeman fit on the wrist.
> 
> ...


How are you feeling about this watch now after a year or so? I still have the 7000FC and as much as I like that module for the extra features - I much prefer numbers on the dial even if the 10 is cut off. I am really looking at the PRW-6600YB-3ER for the orange accents - but would like to put the FC bracelet on it if possible from my 7000 and also pick up a black strap for it. Very VERY tempting for me....


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all

Joined in ..my first Protrek purchase after a LOOONG time (last one I owned was PRW2500 before I went over to Suunto Core). Needed a field watch and really liked the 6600 clean design (especially since the day, date/month can all be seen in one glance). Just wished Casio did the 24 hr markings like the 650 (I do field work and we use military time extensively).

Can this take regular rubber straps? Or is the strap interchangeable with the other models? Cheers!
Stock picture:


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

SSingh1975 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Joined in ..my first Protrek purchase after a LOOONG time (last one I owned was PRW2500 before I went over to Suunto Core). Needed a field watch and really liked the 6600 clean design (especially since the day, date/month can all be seen in one glance). Just wished Casio did the 24 hr markings like the 650 (I do field work and we use military time extensively).
> 
> ...


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Deebo (May 27, 2008)

I'm tempted to pick one of these up, but I'm a little wary of issues due to previous experience with watches with a similar movement (GWN-1000 and GWN-Q1000). Is anyone aware of any common issues with the PRW-6600?


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Deebo said:


> I'm tempted to pick one of these up, but I'm a little wary of issues due to previous experience with watches with a similar movement (GWN-1000 and GWN-Q1000). Is anyone aware of any common issues with the PRW-6600?


I have experienced ZERO issues with mine. It has been absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Deebo said:


> I'm tempted to pick one of these up, but I'm a little wary of issues due to previous experience with watches with a similar movement (GWN-1000 and GWN-Q1000). Is anyone aware of any common issues with the PRW-6600?


I'm quite sure there has been no issues reported related to the PRW-6600. I had one for 1.5 years, worked great.


----------



## tjarvis (Jan 29, 2020)

I just purchased a prw-6600 and love it, it's my not working watch. That being said I would really like to toss a nato strap on it but screw on lugs make the strap sit strange when using 24mm curved spring bars. I have looked around and can not find an adapter. I know I can buy 2 piece natos that's not the answer I'm looking for. Any knowledge someone could share with me about this?


----------



## Robert Hoffmann (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello guys,

is there any way to get a new wristband for my 6600 ?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> is there any way to get a new wristband for my 6600 ?


The PRW-6600 will take almost any 24mm strap you care to put on it. I have mine on a metal bracelet.









Watchgecko have a range of aftermarket 24mm straps that you may find suitable. But if its a Casio strap you're after, you can find them on Ebay or Amazon for example. Watchbattery (UK) have a couple of Casio PRW straps HERE and HERE


----------



## Frightflight (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey Y'all,
Does the black/green and blue/khaki 6600's have the same Lume / blacklight? I'm on the fence between this watch and the GW-4000, but wanted to see if they both had all lumed indices and the purple EL. Thanks!


----------



## Watch Collector 2000 (12 mo ago)

// did a new post instead


----------

